# Where to Advertise Working Pups for sale



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, I need some collective advice and help.

I have two almost 12 week old GSDs, working line, high drive puppies. Based on both parents and the aptitude these two are showing me, I will only consider working homes/experienced homes.

Only one will be sold, I am keeping the other, and at the moment I'd like to keep the female, but I am not picky.

My problem is, WHERE and HOW to advertise them so people know. I have placed ads on the pedigree database, and gotten responses. I have gone so far as to arrange shipping for a couple of people only to have them vanish.

So all that has left me is word of mouth, and I don't have a big mouth! LOL

Any ideas for sites, ads etc would be greatly appreciated.

Oh- pictures and video of rag work were done both at 9w and 11w so people could SEE them if they wanted, and I do have a website.

And for the record, I am not at all opposed to keeping them both, but I'd rather see one in their own working home.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

michelle, i'm no expert, but i wouldn't arrange shipping for anyone until i had a cashier's check in the bank!!!
other than that, i guess you could try both vomdomburgerland.com and ddrlegends.com--at least most of the folks on those forums take workingline GSD seriously....other than that, i'm, as usual, no help whatsoever


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

chicagolandboard.com


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

How bout Craigslist or the local newspaper? *ducks* :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

does anyone know what it is about "chicagoland" and jeff? jeff?? heck, why screw around with that when you can go SE and get to gary (IN)??


----------



## steve gossmeyer (Jan 9, 2007)

all the ring people i train with mess with chicago land board . i dont like that board. mainly just how its set up


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the fact they finally made people sign up, and that you can hit the "view all" and see all the posts instead of going back and forth like an idiot.

Plus.......I am amused by them.

If you haven't sold the dang things by 12 weeks, I guess there wasn't that much interest in the breeding to begin with, now was there.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I have not advertised them at all, except for the pedigree database. 
I have had interest from that, but no one that I have really wanted to sell one too....maybe I'm just being too picky and need to keep and work them both! 

But now I HAVE to go check out your chicagoland board.....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Are you a member of the green board? ( gsdworld.net ) You might as well give it a shot!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Re-read your first sentence, and then wonder why you are a tard.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

My Tarded-ness is from not explaining well. Thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it! 

I am not lamenting that I have not sold one- I have not advertised much, I still can't pick which one I want to keep, I like them both. Heck I haven't even used word of mouth with people I know in the area...


I was really just wondering what locations online people are using to look for/find working puppies. That was the goal of my post, and I realized I made it sound more like "Help, I can't sell my 12 week old puppies but I haven't advertised!" Ok maybe the Tard shoe fits.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you considered other working dog venues to advertise your pups - SAR for example?


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I know nothing about what an SAR prospect should have and be doing, so I'd be the last person to advertise them for SAR work.

I do have a friend who does SAR, I imagine I could have her evaluate one for it. But since my are of experience is schutzhund, that is all I feel qualified to judge...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Send one to me, and I will see if it has what it takes for ring.

I should know in 10 months or so.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Michelle~
I don't know if it is still up and running, but you may want to try Sirius Dog.com. Okay, it is still up. Here is the link: http://siriusdog.com/classifieds/index.php
Good Luck! ~Justin


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Also~ K9nation.net


----------

